# what sounds are working good in swmo



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

How is everyone I haven't been one here much since the tornadoes hit close by. I've been good just really busy with my jobs. I'm going to be going out next weekend calling and was wondering if anyone around here has any sounds that are working good. I know showmeyote hunts close by. Hope the preds are thick this year!


----------

